# Clean Technica gone nuts



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

If you want to 'hate Elon', Clean Technica has dipped its toes into: Elon Musk is Off The Rails, Will He Take Tesla &amp; SpaceX With Him?

_. . . at some point, someone has to point out that the emperor really is walking about while wearing no clothes. [Editor’s note: Different writers on our team have had different views on Elon Musk (and Tesla products) over the years. In the interest of allowing different opinions to be expressed from people with the same overall mission (advancing cleantech), we have published op-eds across the spectrum on this topic — and plenty of others. Clearly, not everyone on the team will align with every article. Steve Hanley is a Tesla owner who has long appreciated Tesla’s role in the industry, but like many Tesla owners, his relationship with the company has become complicated. The comments under this article show that as well as the article itself. To pretend or assume the Tesla community only includes people who 100% support everything Elon Musk does and says at this point would be misrepresenting the Tesla community — massively.]_​
I've read similar SeekingAlpha articles that pour vitriol on Elon yet whose claims make no sense compared to Elon company performance. This article will fill those who want to 'hate Elon' with more noise but little content. Still, personality conflicts exist and it is bester to know to handle the noise.

BTW, Clean Technica has yet to generate a YouTube video that echos this opinion piece. Hopefully, they won't and not repeat this silliness. I subscribe to the Clean Technica YouTube channel because they post useful content. That could change if they commit to this kind of time wasting pique.

Bob Wilson


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Clean Technica has indeed provided numerous reports of benefit to the EV community for many years. They are a source that I have trusted for some time. Based solely upon my own observation of Mr. Musk's behavior, I have considered his mental stability to be suspect for some time.

So, my reaction to this Clean Tecnica opinion piece is completely opposite of yours @bwilson4web. This doesn't cause me to question Clean Technica so much as it causes me to further question Mr. Musk's fitness. Clean Technica has never given me reason to question their motivation or ethics. Mr. Musk seems to make highly questionable decisions on a fairly regular basis.

I've happily driven a Tesla product for the past 4 years and hope to do so for years to come. And I've been a buy and hold TSLA owner for even longer. I have no intention of giving up my Tesla; but, due to Mr. Musk's antics, I'm awfully close to giving up my TSLA.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> Clean Technica has indeed provided numerous reports of benefit to the EV community for many years. They are a source that I have trusted for some time. Based solely upon my own observation of Mr. Musk's behavior, I have considered his mental stability to be suspect for some time.
> 
> So, my reaction to this Clean Tecnica opinion piece is completely opposite of yours @bwilson4web. This doesn't cause me to question Clean Technica so much as it causes me to further question Mr. Musk's fitness. Clean Technica has never given me reason to question their motivation or ethics. Mr. Musk seems to make highly questionable decisions on a fairly regular basis.
> 
> I've happily driven a Tesla product for the past 4 years and hope to do so for years to come. And I've been a buy and hold TSLA owner for even longer. I have no intention of giving up my Tesla; but, due to Mr. Musk's antics, I'm awfully close to giving up my TSLA.


THIS! When did owning/liking Tesla require a cult membership? I love the products, but think they’re slightly over-priced now. SpaceX is awe inspiring and I watch every launch video with my kids, even as they’ve become pretty mundane (which is awe inspiring in and of itself). I think Elon is brilliant at running his businesses, but he’s also a bit maniacal. I also believe that A LOT of his decisions are purely self indulgent.

The CleanTechna article lays out exactly why some of his actions are cause for concern, and and it’s sooooo weird seeing people trip over themselves to defend his honor.


----------

